# Success!



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

thy halloween scare house is once again a sucess.....! 

materials:

7 foggers - 3ground/4 normal
4 blacklights - *the 2 footers*
lots of pvc piping -about 40' of it *all cut up and stuff the 4" large ones too*
1 sound to light module - *light fx brand*
1 sound activated floating head in a globe
1 strobe light
1 sound activated grim reaper
20 lbs of dry ice
2 bags of normal ice
a cooler
5 fans
lots of other lights
7!!! bags of that fake cob web
some fencing
bunch of old halloween costumes for decoration
some power tools and ladders etc. for an industrial look
2 tombstones *store bought*
spray paint
a large electric bill
2 gallons of fog juice
lots of extension cords..... i mean A LOT!!!!! 
2 100' ropes
1 9v battery 
some wiring work
cola cans
LOTS OF TAPE


and BADA BING BADA BOOm my haunted house supply list is done!


*ill throw some pics/vids up later!*

NOW! who else is having/ or had a great haunt please do show some pics/ vids if possible! 
or just a list of your utilities used


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------

